# skype for iphone ios 3.1.3



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

im looking for old skype for my iphone with ios 3.1.3. 


it's not available in apple store.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

You're not going to find it.
Why don't you just update.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

99% of the time the iOS app is not backwards compatible.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

breebreebran31 said:


> You're not going to find it.
> Why don't you just update.


older iphones are not always compatible with updates. skype is one of them.


----------

